# Herbalife Shakes



## Anna Gambone

Hey everyone,

i am pretty new here. I was diagnosed type 2 in oct 2008
since then i have ha increasingly high sugar readings ad in the last few months its not been below 14.

i started the herbalife shakes on friday, i had one fr breakfast and one for lunch and my reading before evening meal was 5.3

today i started at 14.4 when i woke but after lunch i was 7.4  having has a shake for breakfast and one for lunch.

i need to lose around 3 stone in weight so perhaps i will shed a few pounds in doing so. 

i have been injecting slow release insulin for 2 weeks now so this is probably helping too.  my aim is to get rid of the weight an come of insulin if i can.

i read that a professor used herbalife to put type 2 patients on a 600 calorie a day diet for 8 weeks.  this kick started the pancreas and 7 out of the 11 passes glucose tolerance test after 12 weeks. 

i don't think i will be going down to 600 calorie a day but i will be sticking to the 2 shakes for a while to see what happens. 

today i am feeling optimistic

will keep you popsted.


----------



## Mark T

The problem with herbalife for me is that they dont like to tell you what the product is or what the price is.  When you have people with allergies in your household having an idea of what is in something is can be quite important.

Although based on your readings I suspect they have you on something fairly heavily protein based.


----------



## cherrypie

The Newcastle Diet relied on Optifast shakes.  The nutritional values are here,
http://www.optifast.com.au/Products/Shakes 
Professor Taylor does say that Optifast are only available on prescription so you need to compare other makes with the nutritional values.

This explains the Newcastle Diet,
http://www.ncl.ac.uk/magres/research/diabetes/Diabetes-Reversaloftype2study.pdf

It is always best to talk over strict diets like this with your G.P. especially if you are on medication/insulin.


----------



## LeeLee

Here's a link to NHS Choices guidance on the Top Ten commercial diets:

http://www.nhs.uk/Livewell/loseweight/Pages/top-10-most-popular-diets-review.aspx

My preference was for a healthy lower carb eating plan (via Slimming World Original) and I lost 6 stone in 60 weeks (4 stone in the first 6 months).  Not as fast as the shakes diets, but it re-educates the palate and teaches healthy habits.  I'm now maintaining my weight loss by continuing to go to the groups for free.


----------



## Anna Gambone

*doing good*

well guys its 20:30 and my sugar is 9.6 .... first time its been below 10 at this time of night so things are improving. 

had 2 shakes today and then salad and fish for dinner. been drinking like a fish too.  

feeling good and positive


----------



## Anna Gambone

*coming down *

my morning blood was 8.8.

i am 5 inches less around the tummy than i was 2 weeks ago. 

still shaking away. if this herbalife stuff is doing anything it as put me in a routine of having breakfast and lunch.  where as before i was skipping breakfast and forgetting lunch now i have a shake every day at 1pm. This was  my main objective as my food routine was awful due to working crazy hours in a crazy job.

Last week a friend gave me a belt that would not fasten. So i made it my goal to slim enough so that i could do it up. Today i can do it up and close it on the second hole. 

Ok so i admit i haven't weighed myself due to not having scales but i have tape measure  I have gone from 48 inch waist to 43 inch waist. The tops i usually wear are no longer clinging to my belly . Yay!

Another week and i will need a new wardrobe! whoop !

full of smiles and energy today ..... and i woke up with a sugar level of 8.8 instead of between 14 and 16.  

something is going right i am not starting to live instead of slowly dying 

Progress


----------



## lucy123

You sound very positive and happy Anna - well done.
Can I ask what are Herbalife shakes?
Are they prescribed for you - and do they come in different flavours and types? Are they the same as Slimfast?  I have never heard of them.


----------



## Mark T

Some background can be found here:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Herbalife
Btw; this isn't meant to say the herbal life is good or bad.

Well done on your improved numbers Anna


----------



## Anna Gambone

lucy123 said:


> You sound very positive and happy Anna - well done.
> Can I ask what are Herbalife shakes?
> Are they prescribed for you - and do they come in different flavours and types? Are they the same as Slimfast?  I have never heard of them.



i get them of the son of a guy i work with who is a rep for herbalife. I guess they are a bit like slimfast though the composition is a bit different and they also do vitamin tabs to take with them. they come in several flavours, Im on strawberry and vanilla at the moment though they do cookies and cream and chocolate and a couple of others. they also do protein bars though im not too interested in those. 

Herbalife has been around for a long time , something like 30 years and i guess they ave been researched an adapted over the years.  

I am normally against faddy diets like this but to be honest i am glad i have tried it because after only 6 days i have seen a massive difference. 

the first day or two i have headaches but today i feel so energetic and well i am bouncing around.  

The shakes themselves are alright i guess, a but gritty maybe but i can tollerate them if i drink them with a straw. To say they taset fantastic would be a lie but they are ok.   Once i am in the routine of regular meals then i will go down to one shake a day and take it from there.

the way i see it right now i dont have much choice, i have to do something and i have tried so many different things including weight watchers and slimming world and failed because i am on an 8 day rolling shift pattern and cant get to all the classes.  

For me this was another option that i tried and so far its working. It might not work for everyone. this week my belt on my jeans is closing 3 holes in to what it was last week. That is amazing, its the quickest result i have ever seen iin all of the things  have tried and believe me i have tried a lot of things. 

i will update on here daily and hopefully i wll be shedding the lbs soon


----------



## Anna Gambone

Mark T said:


> Some background can be found here:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Herbalife
> Btw; this isn't meant to say the herbal life is good or bad.
> 
> Well done on your improved numbers Anna




interesting reading,,,, much of the report is over 5 years ago... im guessing as they are still going that they have adapted and put things right. 

there is  no doubt that it works, probably much the same as any high protein diet works, 

this way is working for me at the moment... 

As for the few people in the report that developed liver problems, i guess it cant be any worse than the so called diabetic miracle drug Victosa which causes thyroid and pancreatic cancer. 
eh we are all doomed , if the diabetes doesn't get us the medication will haha

So it is with open mind that i progress and see what happens.... if i can get of this insulin it will be great


----------



## linda metcalfe

*healthy eating*

I read all the time of things for type2 diabeties for me it is healthy eating cooking yourself ive never had high levels and docs are pleased with me some of these diets are an easy fix if you know whats going into your food better chance of monitoring it on long acting and fast acting been diabetic for 12years


----------



## Anna Gambone

linda metcalfe said:


> I read all the time of things for type2 diabeties for me it is healthy eating cooking yourself ive never had high levels and docs are pleased with me some of these diets are an easy fix if you know whats going into your food better chance of monitoring it on long acting and fast acting been diabetic for 12years



well done for being able to keep it all under control.
i am not as fortunate a you.... it seems my sugars are unpredictable... my doctor said i am  a hard case and has referred me to the hospital clinic... i wish it was just as simple as healthy eating... but with me it isn't... i have kept food diaries, eaten the same food in the same quantities and has sugar levels that fluctuate from day to day...

i need to loose 3 stone in weight which is not helping... i have fond that it isnt what i am eating but the inconsistency of my meal times...  i am aiming to get that consistent with the use of the shakes...  

i do work 80 hours a week though in 2 jobs which are as unpredictable as my sugar levels... so its just finding the best way for me to get into a good routine.


----------

